Ask HN: Developers, what tools you use for coding? - pyeu
======
sirramesq
My favorite right now that i use as often as I can is Neovim. I keep a repo on
github
([https://github.com/SirRamEsq/NeoVimConfig](https://github.com/SirRamEsq/NeoVimConfig))
with my config so I can just clone, run a command to install plugins, and be
on my merry way.

At some point I may write a bash script to automate dependencies (like
python3), but it's not a big deal to set them up as it is.

My favorite plugins right now are -ALE, to check for C++ compile errors as I
write -Deoplete for code completion -ctags for exuberent ctags support -ctrlP
for easy file locating

I use the i3 window manager as well whenever I develop on a linux box. I've
been at it for about 6 months or so and I'm starting to get pretty quick
moving around using only the keyboard.

